# ASUS M2V-TVM Drivers HELP!!!!



## Melvis (Feb 7, 2009)

I am working on this computer and for the life of me i cant get any sound to work, the drivers installed fine, and there from ASUS its self, but in the sounds and audio devices it says there is no sound device 

It wont play any music, with or without speakers hooked up, it just wont do anything and im now lost.

If anyone has any idea why this is happening please let me know ASAP thanks 

ASUS M2V-TVM mobo


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 7, 2009)

My 680i board came with the Audio drivers on the disk, and when i forget to install them the same things happen(no devices listed and no sound at all), maybe your disk has them on there to?

And make sure everything is in the right port to.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 7, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> My 680i board came with the Audio drivers on the disk, and when i forget to install them the same things happen(no devices listed and no sound at all), maybe your disk has them on there to?
> 
> And make sure everything is in the right port to.



Thanks for the info  i have since found out the problem it was just the audio driver, i downloaded the driver from the USA, then AUS and both didn't work, even tho it said they installed fine, but my last try i downloaded the Drivers from China and they worked  talk about alot of worrying since it was for a client :rolleyes

ASUS better get there drivers fixed gezzzz and ive always had problems with ASUS :shadedshu


----------

